# Engine might rev high, might stall.



## 93pa (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi. First post. I have a Toro CCR 1000 form 1994 or so. Sometimes the engine will really rev high. Like it's going to explode. Sometime it will just stall. But it will always start right back up. Spark plug is 4 years old BTW.

Other issue is sometime the electric start will not engage. It makes noise, but isnt turning the engine. This has happened twice, and both times I have taken it in the basement and the starter works. 

Appreciate any and all input. Thanx.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For the starter you will have to remove it and clean the shaft the gear spins on with some spray to get the old hard dirt, grease and rust off. Then put a few drops of motor oil or something on there.


----------

